# Coverting to Rototiller?



## Cougar429 (Jan 12, 2014)

I have a Mastercraft 8.5HP-27" snowblower, (Model 60-3717-4) and so far have had to make good use of it this winter. Wondered if anyone has successfully grafted a tiller in place of the stock front end. 

Would make it useful the rest of the year.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Some of the old Ariens blowers from the 60s and early 70s had several attachments available. You could remove the snow blower front end and put on a roto tiller, leaf vacuum, reel mower, rotory mower and possibly a leaf blower.

Check out Scot's Ariens website.
The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.


----------

